# Wanted - Dead or Alive



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

to the cow nose ray who took my 12 foot rod i spent two years making and my brand new Emblem Pro reel ... hit it, broke the sandspike in half, took it out to sea. 

Swam 100 yards into the water after it, but had to give up. Just like Tom Hanks going after Wilson in castaway.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

$%^&$#@ Rays!!!!!!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

what a DRAG


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty bad. I have never lost one to a fish, although I have had to chase one or two into the wash. First time was a ray, my fault, forgot to loosen the drag after the cast. Second time. I got distracted by my other half (and not in the good way) and I looke dup and the rod was laying down in the wash. When I reeled it in, my 100# test leader to my 9/0 circle was cut clean. Half hour later I hooked up with a 5' brown that I got into the wash but he broke me again.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Dam!!! That sucks.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Get. Real. Rod. Stakes.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

PVC Sandspike?
I use Alum 1 1/4 X 1 1/4 Angle spikes 48" long


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Metal spike, pvc rod holder part. Half inch nut/bolt is what tore out and sent the thing running.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Sounds like the seastriker ones. The components are fine, but the little rivets fail.

Get yourself a drill, another bolt/nut, and some washers and you can fix em up to stay together.

take the original nut/bolt out, rip the whole thing off the crappy rivets, the add another hole to the angle alum. a couple inches down.

knock the rivets out with a hammer, mark the pvc and redrill, then put it back together with two bolts and lockwashers.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Ouch. And Husky, didn't that happen to you out on PAX that day when bunch of us were fishing out there? Or was it Mike?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Yeah on opening day two years ago my drag wasn't loose enough and the sand spike was in at an angle and a 39" striped bass pulled the rod out of the holder. I ran across the bridge and caught the rod just as it was about to enter the deep. I caught the fish, but my reel bares the scars...


----------

